# Shifting with and Automatic Trans



## chicagogto (Jun 23, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how to shift with an automatic transmission? I have the 2006 GTO.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

I say just stick with drive, if you want to shift than you have the wrong transmission.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree the car I traded for the GTO was an `82 Firebird with a fuel injected 454 with a th400 behind it. It ran faster 1/4 mile times consistantly leaving the shifter in drive then it did with me trying to shift it manually.


----------



## Agenthol302 (May 18, 2011)

if u really want to pull shifter knob all the way down and work ur way up lol not that hard


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Sounds like a waste of time. Only reason I could see manually shifting an auto is for bad weather driving, prior to a roll race, or to be in the powerband prior to hitting a turn and wanting to exit it quickly.


----------



## chicagogto (Jun 23, 2011)

*Shifting with an Automatic Trans*

Thanks


----------



## yellow goat (Dec 14, 2011)

foot on brake, put in drive, leave it alone. Lots of drag racers prefer auto than manual, more consistant. Mines an auto and I like it, coming from an awd 600hp 5 speed stealth.


----------

